# Howard expects Tayshaun Prince kind of contract



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Mavericks re-signed Jason Terry. 

Dirk Nowitzki is expected to sign an extension when he returns from the world championships. 

So where does that leave Josh Howard? 

"I'm not supposed to talk about it," the forward said. "That's a touchy subject. I'll let my agent and Mark [Cuban] deal with that." 

<!-- Refer begins here --> <!-- Refer ends here --> Howard has one year at $1.66 million left on his rookie contract. The Mavericks have until the start of the regular season on Oct. 31 to sign him to an extension. If he isn't signed, the forward becomes a restricted free agent next summer, a scenario the club wants to avoid. 

Cuban's policy is not to comment on ongoing negotiations. Five players from Howard's draft class – Cleveland's LeBron James, Miami's Dwyane Wade, Denver's Carmelo Anthony and Toronto's Chris Bosh – signed extensions earlier this summer. 

Howard won't command the money those players received. Tayshaun Prince would be a good starting point. The Detroit small forward signed a five-year, $47.5 million contract on the eve of opening night last season. 

Howard averaged more points, rebounds, steals and shot for a higher percentage than Prince did last season. 

"No disrespect to him," Howard said, "but he doesn't do the same thing for Detroit that I do for Dallas."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I really do see Howard as our best and most important player...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> "No disrespect to him," Howard said, "but he doesn't do the same thing for Detroit that I do for Dallas."


The fact that he knows - and says - it kinda worries me, if we're talking about salary demands.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like him saying he is better than Prince, he'll get the contract.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

But there's something about a young player playing for that contract that you just can't replace...like watching your child going off to school for the first time.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I just want him to know his place in the Mavericks, he really had me worried after watching the game 6 in the finals.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No worries about his contract. Cubes knows what he's worth. When Indy proposed an Artest for Howard trade, he told em it would take Artest and O'Neal both to land Howard.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No worries about his contract. Cubes knows what he's worth. When Indy proposed an Artest for Howard trade, he told em it would take Artest and O'Neal both to land Howard.


Artest for Howard, i would have done it. Maybe with Artest (DPOY) the refs would have not called all those bs calls.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No they would have, if you havent noticed... Wade is the NBA's poster child.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No worries about his contract. Cubes knows what he's worth. When Indy proposed an Artest for Howard trade, he told em it would take Artest and O'Neal both to land Howard.


I am not worried about his contract but i just want him to know his place in the Mavericks, do you remember him trying to be the man in game 6? Many times he had the ball and it was 3v1 or 3v2 but not once he passed the ball and that's what i am worried about.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's a little steep IMO, way over market value, but if we don't give him that, someone's gonna give him at least that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems very reasonable to me.It's not like he's looking for Nene money...Uh well yeah he is almost isn't he.You know Josh is going to work hard for you and that seems to be slightly below market value,especially considering the sort of outrageous deals that other players have gotten without ever doing half what Howard has.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Diable said:


> It seems very reasonable to me.It's not like he's looking for Nene money...Uh well yeah he is almost isn't he.You know Josh is going to work hard for you and that seems to be slightly below market value,especially considering the sort of outrageous deals that other players have gotten without ever doing half what Howard has.


 That averages out to 9 million a year. Josh does a lot for us, but he's not worth 9 Million a year. Market value for him, honestly, might be the MLE, or just over.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> That averages out to 9 million a year. Josh does a lot for us, but he's not worth 9 Million a year. Market value for him, honestly, might be the MLE, or just over.


Josh Howard is more of a 7.5 mill a season type player, but there is inflation in the NBA, I mean look at Bobby Simmons, he's getting 9 mill a year over in Milwaukee. 

Josh Howard is worth the money, and I think Cuban knows that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looking at Simmons, I'm looking at inflation. That's not close to market value. I'd say Howard is much closer to 7.5 then 9 Mil a year.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Artest for Howard, i would have done it. Maybe with Artest (DPOY) the refs would have not called all those bs calls.


lol he's freaking Ron Artest, t1no.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

josh howard deserves tayshaun money if not more. Dallas needs to pay that for that, or else he's gone, and you don't need that, wherever he go tho, i'll be a fan of that team.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Give him his $$, he has earned it. 
Do not let him become a FA cause someone will give him the big $$ and he'll be long gone.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> lol he's freaking Ron Artest, t1no.


meaning? I don't think the refs would have called all those bs calls on Ron Artest because he is a known defender, like how the refs didn't call anything when Bowen was handchecking Dirk in the playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> meaning? I don't think the refs would have called all those bs calls on Ron Artest because he is a known defender, like how the refs didn't call anything when Bowen was handchecking Dirk in the playoffs.


 He's meaning noone's going to do that trade.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> He's meaning noone's going to do that trade.


Ohh well i understand that, but it's still Ron Artest.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> meaning? I don't think the refs would have called all those bs calls on Ron Artest because he is a known defender, like how the refs didn't call anything when Bowen was handchecking Dirk in the playoffs.


Or when Haslem threw Dirk off the pole and closelined him...I didnt even know Haslem was a defender...I guess I figured out he was when he was allowed to climb the basketball goal and give Dirk a flying elbow while he screamed, "Oh, Yeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!"...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol...I realize Artest's a great defender, but he's also the biggest pain in the *** for an NBA league employee ever...if the refs really were skewed like you're suggesting, that would have actually hurt us...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Howard is worth it because in my mind he is better than Prince.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think he's a worse player than Tayshaun, but he's worth more to us than Tayshaun to Detroit.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I think he's a worse player than Tayshaun, but he's worth more to us than Tayshaun to Detroit.


 I agree with this.


----------



## baller213 (Jun 19, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I really do see Howard as our best and most important player...


I think dirk might have something to say about that. Howard is good, definately deserves the same kind of money as prince. There stat differences just might be do to the fact howard clearly emerged as the 2nd/3rd option with jason terry (dirk is obviously the first). Prince meanwhile plays on a team where he is pretty much even in importance with 3 other offensive players.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't care about how much money he is going to get, i just don't want to see anymore ballhog from Howard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> I don't care about how much money he is going to get, i just don't want to see anymore ballhog from Howard.


 I think it's less about him being a ballhog than it is him needing to learn how to pass better.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I think it's less about him being a ballhog than it is him needing to learn how to pass better.


Not hard to pass the ball when you are on the break with 2 players around you, that was ballhog. But i agree with you, he does need to learn how to pass.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Not hard to pass the ball when you are on the break with 2 players around you, that was ballhog. But i agree with you, he does need to learn how to pass.


 Actually, if you're implying two defenders, it's actually not easy passing out of a double team, especially on the break. And even still, it's not selfish if it's a 3-0 break. What's the point in passing the ball there, that's just bush league.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Actually, if you're implying two defenders, it's actually not easy passing out of a double team, especially on the break. And even still, it's not selfish if it's a 3-0 break. What's the point in passing the ball there, that's just bush league.


He wasn't doubled, he ran into a double team instead of passing the ball to Dirk or Terry when they were wide open. There is a different between those two.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> He wasn't doubled, he ran into a double team instead of passing the ball to Dirk or Terry when they were wide open. There is a different between those two.


 Yeah, but you weren't specific. I didn't know what you were saying.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, but you weren't specific. I didn't know what you were saying.


Oops sry i wasn't clear enough for you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in a reminder that JHo's been playing for next-to-nothing past couple seasons, while Quisy was getting his bling...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Just wanted to chime in a reminder that JHo's been playing for next-to-nothing past couple seasons, while Quisy was getting his bling...


Heh, good point. Maybe we should overpay him to account for three years of making less than a million dollars when Kevin Garnett's making 27 mil a year...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Heh, good point. Maybe we should overpay him to account for three years of making less than a million dollars when Kevin Garnett's making 27 mil a year...


 Umm, No.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wont be suprised if cuban lets him go like so many before howard...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How many before Howard? Just one, if you want to go way back when J-Kidd was on the Mavs it wasnt Cubes fault, he didnt own the team back then.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No way Cuban lets go of a steal like Howard. He knows what he's worth, like I said in my Artest/O'neal thing. I expect him to get an extension this summer, and even if it doesn't get done, he's still only a restricted FA next year, so we can match anything another team gives him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No way Cuban lets go of a steal like Howard. He knows what he's worth, like I said in my Artest/O'neal thing. I expect him to get an extension this summer, and even if it doesn't get done, he's still only a restricted FA next year, so we can match anything another team gives him.


rofl... Cuban was just being an idiot and asked for Artest and Oneal, i am sure he did not mean it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> rofl... Cuban was just being an idiot and asked for Artest and Oneal, i am sure he did not mean it.


 What are you talking about here? He made an offer for Artest and O'neal?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> What are you talking about here? He made an offer for Artest and O'neal?


That's what Stack said. Now if he did offer Howard for Artest/O'neal then i am pretty sure it was sarcasm.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> rofl... Cuban was just being an idiot and asked for Artest and Oneal, i am sure he did not mean it.


I know he didn't mean it, my point is that he didn't accept an offer that would take JHo and bring in one of the league's best perimeter defenders. Cubes knows what they've got in Howard.

And Dre, basically, Cubes was offered Artest for JHo before the trade deadline by Indy, and he responded saying that it would take Jermaine and Artest both to lure JHo away from the Mavs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I know he didn't mean it, my point is that he didn't accept an offer that would take JHo and bring in one of the league's best perimeter defenders. Cubes knows what they've got in Howard.
> 
> And Dre, basically, Cubes was offered Artest for JHo before the trade deadline by Indy, and he responded saying that it would take Jermaine and Artest both to lure JHo away from the Mavs.


Ah..I would've done that trade. He was probably scared off by Ron Ron offcourt.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Ah..I would've taken Ron for Artest. He was probably scared off by Ron Ron offcourt.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


>


 Scared off by all the drama?

You thought I meant he was like assaulted by Ron or something? :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, I just realized the mistake. Seems you'd know what I was trying to say though.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Would have taken Artest for Howard? I would have done it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just wanted to chime in a reminder that JHo's been playing for next-to-nothing past couple seasons, while Quisy was getting his bling...


When Marqus got his FA bling, it was accepted that Josh would have his day in the sun. 

But this gets me thinking: Did Cuban do "the math" then and calculate his savings annually, so that he can add that "figure" to Josh's extension(?)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> When Marqus got his FA bling, it was accepted that Josh would have his day in the sun.
> 
> But this gets me thinking: Did Cuban do "the math" then and calculate his savings annually, so that he can add that "figure" to Josh's extension(?)


I don't know if Cuban did the "math" behind it all, but I am sure the players are certainly doing their "math." :biggrin:


----------

